
QuirksMode - dedalus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirks_mode#Triggering_different_rendering_modes
======
ColCh
Ah, I remember this good ol' days with having everyday-sex with Opera, IE,
Chrome, Firefox. Those prefixes and gradient syntax were awful.

Thankfully, It's 2016 year now, and we can just forget about.

